

Guess programming language by „Hello, world“ snippet - krasnoukhov
http://helloworldquiz.com/

======
nxn
Trying to pick between omgrofl and lolcode with one life left can be likened
to deciding which color wire to snip.

~~~
qbrass
They look nothing alike, but I saw the LOLs in Omgrofl and instincively hit
the LOLcode button before really looking at the code.

------
mapleoin
This is the wrong kind of Chef:
[https://github.com/krasnoukhov/langgame/blob/master/models/v...](https://github.com/krasnoukhov/langgame/blob/master/models/variant/data/chef)

Which makes me wonder how they scraped their data...

~~~
tinco
Wrong kind of Chef? What do you mean? Looks like Chef to me..

~~~
mapleoin
I was expecting something more like this: [https://github.com/opscode-
cookbooks/apache2/blob/master/rec...](https://github.com/opscode-
cookbooks/apache2/blob/master/recipes/default.rb#L20)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chef_%28software%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chef_%28software%29)

~~~
tinco
ah, but that's ruby ;)

------
jstanley
Scored 2400, was pretty fun.

A problem is that some of the languages are indistinguishable. I'm pretty sure
the example I saw for Logtalk would be perfectly acceptable Prolog.

~~~
krasnoukhov
Nice! Are you sure that this example is acceptable for Prolog?
[https://github.com/krasnoukhov/langgame/blob/master/models/v...](https://github.com/krasnoukhov/langgame/blob/master/models/variant/data/logtalk)

------
wldlyinaccurate
Wow, this made me painfully aware of how few languages I know. I hadn't even
heard of some of them!

------
itry
Played a couple of times, hoping to see a snippet in "Holy C" by Terry A.
Davis, which unfortunatly didnt happen. Apart from that - nice game!

~~~
krasnoukhov
Feel free to send a patch here!
[https://github.com/krasnoukhov/langgame](https://github.com/krasnoukhov/langgame)

------
Sufon
Great game, hadn't heard of some languages! Maybe I will have to read
something of them...

------
bobdvb
Broken on the latest Opera for some reason.

~~~
krasnoukhov
Works fine for me on 12.16. Screenshot?

------
hater92
good job mates

~~~
krasnoukhov
Thanks!

